# ACSI Book 2011 for sale?



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Is there anybody on here that has an unused ACSI 2011 card/book for sale?

A small chance I know but thought I'd ask!

Thanks in advance

Dean & Angela :wink: 

Getting excited now as we are just beginning to plan our winter trip overseas from November


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi

You've no doubt discovered the 2011 edition is in short supply.

Somebody on here was asking a couple of weeks ago and we found one for sale on eBay - it went for about £27 inc postage if I recall.

I see there's another copy on now:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Camping-Card-ACSI-/220850263641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item336bb39659

Currently 2 bids, £6.09 + £2.00 postage - auction finishes in day 9 hours.

Hope you get sorted. We've found our copy invaluable this year.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi D & A

They are still available but we had to get one in Danish.

Not really a problem.

If you want we can dig out the link?


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi
i bought a copy of french passion from boater, he also had a copy of acsi for sale but i think he is away this week,

alan


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Check with the Caravan & Camping Club. They had some 3 weeks ago.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*Acsi*

Hi I have an unused one for sale away at the moment back Thursday evening if your interested.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We also have one, unused that includes the DVD and a French Passion book & sticker if your still interested.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just noticed this one for sale on here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1125092#1125092


----------

